

Python 3 ... - lifthrasiir
http://mail.python.org/pipermail/pypy-dev/2013-May/011394.html

======
jumblesale
The same functionality in Perl: [https://www.inkling.com/read/programming-
perl-christiansen-4...](https://www.inkling.com/read/programming-perl-
christiansen-4th/chapter-4/the-ellipsis-statement)

It's a fun feature but saying it's the main reason to upgrade to Python 3 is
going a bit far. I don't see how it's much different to something like # TODO:
implement this method! or raise NotImplementedError if you don't want it to be
invoked.

~~~
dalke
It's sarcasm. You can tell because of the "Even worse" and "</rant>".

